# deer meat..



## PureZ (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the stats on deer meat ? I have some and want to know.


----------



## snatch (Jun 6, 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 7, 2012)

snatch said:


> Let me google that for you



That was awesome:yeahthat:


----------



## mastersensitive (Jun 7, 2012)

All I know is that it is generally leaner than beef.


----------



## ink (Jun 8, 2012)

mastersensitive said:


> All I know is that it is generally leaner than beef.



Yes, deer is very lean meat.


----------



## yoBmw (Jun 11, 2012)

snatch said:


> Let me google that for you



lmao


----------



## gavin (Jun 12, 2012)

PureZ said:


> What is the stats on deer meat ? I have some and want to know.



much better than beef..


----------



## alfred (Jun 13, 2012)

It’s delicious although has to be cooked or dehydrated just right.


----------



## philll (Jun 14, 2012)

snatch said:


> Let me google that for you



lmaooo how you done that?


----------



## PureZ (Jun 15, 2012)

how I can cook this stuff, any good recipes?


----------



## freddie (Jun 18, 2012)

PureZ said:


> how I can cook this stuff, any good recipes?



treat it like very lean beef but if you need more fat for cooking wrap it in bacon.


----------



## john696 (Jun 19, 2012)

I eat it raw.


----------



## tabah (Jun 20, 2012)

I make a chili with it


----------



## Zalla (Jun 21, 2012)

I grind it with cajun spices and make saus. patties.


----------



## deniss77 (Jun 22, 2012)

tabah said:


> I make a chili with it



Yea, chili is a great way to use the ground meat.


----------

